# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  How dangerous is it to travel to russia?

## decsis

Hello,
Since a more than a year, I've become very interested in Russia. It's huge size, that beautiful landscapes, the culture.....every russian I know are soooo kind and open-minded....I love it! I've started to learn the language, as it's the most beautiful language in the world and necessary to visit russia. I've already planed to visit russia next year!  ::  
However, when i'm talking with friends about it, they tell me I shouldn't do that cause russia is dangerous for tourists. Personally, I don't really give attention to those statements cause, I think, russia isn't more dangerous than every other country and that negative reputation is a result of our media here in Switzerland/Germany. 
I've a friend who was in Moscow and he told me, the only dangerous thing in Moscow for example, is to drive car, because it's sooooo different how people drive compared to our country. But I wouldn't have to be scared of attacks of rassists or gangsters or whatever you hear or read when you research in the internet. 
So, what would you say?  
Thanks   ::

----------


## sperk

> I've a friend who was in Moscow and he told me, the only dangerous thing in Moscow for example, is to drive car, because it's sooooo different how people drive compared to our country.

 I'd worry more about crossing the street than driving. http://www.1tv.ru/news/social/160672

----------


## Basil77

Well, I guess it's my turn to say it: *Watch for bears on the streets!*

----------


## chaika

If you're white and look normal, you'll probably be ok. But read everything you can in trip reports on travel forums so you will be aware of the kinds of things that happen.

----------


## yourbunnywrote

As for Russia it is a great and to me a SAFE country to visit ( I can state that without prejudice since I have traveled to many countries), you just have to have common sense and you will be safe. The police ( OMON as they are called in Russia ) frequently patrol tourist areas, and have zero tolerance for muggings and harrassment of tourists of any kind ( which happens rarely anyway). As for your passport , it is not necessary to carry with you, leave it in the safe in the hotel room. Just carry a small amount of cash and the credit cards you will need. As for the subways...  they are generally safe, only at night I would recommend to be with someone not due to robberies but sometimes drunken homeless people can annoy you, asking for money and they can harrass you ( just say go away/poshel proch and leave me alone and most will just leave). Also if God forbid if you loose your passport or have other issues, there is a Swiss consulate in Moscow.  I hope you enjoy your trip. If you have anymore questions feel free to ask  ::

----------


## Kudesnik

It's reasonably safe in Russia. Regarding driving style, Moscow is a just a huge city (perhaps more pop than in whole Switzerland). Perhaps people in New York drive similarly aggressive. 
The question is whether you plan just to visit Moscow / St.Peterburg or kind of go backpacking across the country (the latter requires serious preparation). 
BTW, OMON is not a regular police, it's a sort of police special forces to suppress riots etc. (literally OMON is "squad of militia for special purposes").

----------


## TinaBG

> If you're white and look normal, you'll probably be ok. But read everything you can in trip reports on travel forums so you will be aware of the kinds of things that happen.

 Sorry but who said that?  ::  Russian ppl aren't racist at all. I saw a many travel books in bookstores. In all off them, usually these are East or South, there said that travelers "must be careful" for different reason.  :: 
I was in Tunisa before 13 years. I didn't read any of these books at all, and we (my boyfriend and friends ) were pass a half of Tunisia by, buses, trains, rent a car. We visited rural places, speak with their inhabitants normaly, and we hadn't any problems during these 15 days. 
This books who usualy wornning a ppl about crimes, are wrote for "any case" if some of turists put her/his nose in some places (it's a same in West and North counties too). 
If you go regulary as every person, with normal behaviour, and you don't know where to sleep, or what are a best places for visiting, there are many tourist info centers, where you'll find all relevant facts what you need.  ::

----------


## chaika

Racism in post-Soviet Russia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## never1

I would say that Moscow is as dangerous as any other big city (Paris, London, NY etc.). One just needs to stay in borders of "3rd Transport Ring" and he will be pretty safe.  http://russiamoscow.org/Maps.html

----------


## Valeriya

Hello! You are right, Russia isn't more dangerous than other countries.
Drive at us really quickly, but it is possible to get used to it.
In Russia it is a lot of tourists. It is possible to think that this dangerous country because You have never been here and it's also new for You , you do not know conditions. But believe, you will arrive once, you will want to return again and again.))
Here enough  friendly people, many interesting exhibitions, galleries, architecture, the old center.
My advice: find   pen friends that when you  be in Russia, they will have shown all here.)) Good luck!

----------


## Uhehesh

> Well, I guess it's my turn to say it: *Watch for bears on the streets!*

 О нет. Я хотел ответить как-то так.  ::  _Oh no. I wanted to answer something like this._ 
Watch for drunk bears.

----------


## MacLaud343

The main bypass activities, such as at the Manege Square and did not walk at night alone with a large sum of money.
I think all in the same way as in other countries. Everywhere has its "dark" neighborhoods in which it is better not to appear in the evening hours. I think better to know them before you go to a specific city. 
Главное обходить такие мероприятия , как на Манежной площади и не гулять по ночам одному с большой суммой денег.
Как мне кажется все точно так же как и в других странах. Везде есть свои "темные" кварталы в которых лучше не появляться в вечернее время суток. Я думаю лучше узнать о них перед поездкой в конкретный город .

----------


## Makarena

I`m Russian, but now I don`t go on the street in a dark light day, exclusive of a need. Because I robed two years ago. Two man beats me on the street at 8.30 p.m. is in the center of town. I live not in Moscow, maybe there is not.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> I`m Russian, but now I don`t go on the street in a dark light day, exclusive of a need. Because I robed two years ago. Two man beats me on the street at 8.30 p.m. is in the center of town. I live not in Moscow, maybe there is not.

 It's sad but it can happen to anybody in any country.  ::  
In my opinion Russia is somewhat safer than some other countries because guns are a rarity, and at least you don't have worry that you'll get shot by a muggler in a dark alley. I think that in most cases usual common sense will keep you safe: don't approach drunk, aggressive or suspicious looking people if you can avoid it, don't wander in places that seem dangerous to you, don't flash your money too much, don't pretend to be rich to attract girls (you'll attract troubles and robbers), etc.

----------


## zedeeyen

Travelling _to_ Russia is as safe as houses. 
It's travelling _around_ Russia that you need to worry about.

----------


## Schatzchen

> Hello,
> Since a more than a year, I've become very interested in Russia. It's huge size, that beautiful landscapes, the culture.....every russian I know are soooo kind and open-minded....I love it! I've started to learn the language, as it's the most beautiful language in the world and necessary to visit russia. I've already planed to visit russia next year!  
> However, when i'm talking with friends about it, they tell me I shouldn't do that cause russia is dangerous for tourists. Personally, I don't really give attention to those statements cause, I think, russia isn't more dangerous than every other country and that negative reputation is a result of our media here in Switzerland/Germany. 
> I've a friend who was in Moscow and he told me, the only dangerous thing in Moscow for example, is to drive car, because it's sooooo different how people drive compared to our country. But I wouldn't have to be scared of attacks of rassists or gangsters or whatever you hear or read when you research in the internet. 
> So, what would you say?  
> Thanks

  
You shouldn't act like an innocent child as the Russians would say.  No place in the world is 110% safe and to think nothing bad happens in Russia is being stupid and very naive.  You shouldn't trust anyone that tells you  "Oh, nothing bad happens over here"  But in reality there is bad and good people everywhere you go and one who isn't citizen should be more careful, just for the fact, if you need help, you might not get in Russia.  Before you tell me  "Police will help."  Not always in Russia.  Police are still very corrupt, and you don't know if you will get  corrupt one or not.  Plus, you are foreigner, and there many pick pockets in Russia and they will target you, because they think you are rich.  No one can say your trip will be fine and have no troubles, because everyone trip is different, some have a good time, and some have a horrible time.  You shouldn't go to Russia thinking nothing bad will happen and everyone is so nice, because you will find yourself in trouble, just for thinking that.  Another thing that could get you in trouble if you don't understand Russian culture or language.    One Russian here said she got rob, and that doesn't stop you from getting rob.  If you go to Russia, be smart, don't be stupid, go to embassy, read about dangerous, beware of the dangers, so you can travel smart.  I would tell you more, but if you think nothing bad will happen to you there, why should I even go on about what to look out for.  And if you think Russia is like this garden of Eden when nothing bad happens, then go to Cheneya, or go all over Russia.   
When traveling one should be realistic.  I will say this.  Problem with some Russians that have not traveled, they do not understand how different their country is, and they have family and friends to help them when they are in trouble.  Russians don't trust the police, so they take care of their own, but being Swiss, you will  not have friends or family you know there, so if you get in trouble and need help, you might not get it.   Being too trust worthy of people that seem nice can get you in trouble, because there are wolf in sheep clothing.  And there will be some people that will take advantage of you, because they will know you are not Russian.  Like for one thing, you will get charge 5 times more than a Russian, just for the fact you are not Russian.  And I don't care what anyone says.  You will have to carry a copy of your passport and information, just for the fact Russian police trust no one, if you don't have your papers, and policeman stop you, you could go to jail. And don't give police your real passport, because they will take it from you and you will have to pay a fee just to get it back. 
 Before you go to Russia, read the dangerous, read about what to do to keep you out of trouble, learn the language and the culture, understand how the people do things, these things will help you not to get in trouble.   
If you are going to go, go on a  tour, because the tour guild will take care of you and tell you what the do's and don'ts so you won't get in trouble.  Remember, Russia has different laws and some times, police  will get on your case, just to give you trouble and try to get money from you.   
A lot people have said who have traveled to Russia, don't step on the grass, police will send you to jail or you can pay a fee.  Don't take pictures in the metro, travels have had the police bother them.  Keep a watch on your bags, you will get picked pocket lot, there is a lot of petty crimes in Russia.  So never think bad things won't happen to you there, because there bad everywhere you go. so be smart.

----------


## Lampada

Hi, *Schatzchen*, thanks for your response!
Welcome to Masterrussian!

----------


## maxmixiv

Rather life-asserting first post, Schatzchen! 
But I agree, Russia is not safe place. But I can compare only to imaginary "perfect country" and to Czech republic.
Crimes happens then and now, and citizens of Russia (of many nationalities) do not need firearm to kill someone. Japanese Tourist Killed in Siberia | Crime | RIA Novosti 
Still I think you should be Ok with probability of 99.9%
And it's very good idea to wander with a familiar native citizen. You unlikely will find many wolfs in sheep clothing, most nice-looking men are really nice. Animals look like animals.

----------


## fortheether

I didn't feel less safe in Moscow or St. Petersburg then in any large American city.  Just be careful, keep your wallet in your front pocket when in a crowd, keep pocketbook in front of you.  We did feel like we were 'being sized up' when coming out of some of the metro stations.  We also felt one time that we were being followed.  We stayed in public places and they stopped 'following' us.  We had a great time! 
Scott

----------


## Lampada

http://rbth.ru/international/2013/11/07/*russia_enters_list_of_top_10_travel_destinations*_31503.html

----------


## Hanna

I am just worried that Russia is turning into some kind of soulless super glammy and expensive luxury shopping/nightlife destination. Like Dubai or something. 
That's what it looks like in these pictures. Previously Moscow but now apparently also St Petersburg. If Russians want that then fine, but it's not what attracts me to the country + I've got good nightlife and luxury shopping right outside my door, so no need to travel to Russia for that if I should feel tempted to indulge.

----------

